

Ask HN: Looking for a tech co-founder - niico

Hi guys,
Im an entrepreneur currently living in Buenos Aires, Argentina and I have spent most of my time trying to find a good technical cofounder.<p>Im a decent designer (some of my web designs were featured in webcreme, designshack, etc) and I have a pretty good knowledge about biz development, marketing, pr, seo, domaining and user experience.<p>Im trying to find someone with the same energy I have for building things online or starting my own startup.<p>I love markets like dating, classifieds, domains, sms, etc.<p>If you love coding and building awesome stuff for the interwebs drop me a line at nicogarcia at gmail<p>Nico.
======
btilly
You may find section 2 of
[http://blog.wepay.com/2010/03/11/5-things-i-%E2%80%9Cknew%E2...](http://blog.wepay.com/2010/03/11/5-things-i-%E2%80%9Cknew%E2%80%9D-or-
should-have-known-before-starting-a-company-but-didnt-fully-understand-until-
now/) to be very enlightening about why you are having trouble finding a
technical cofounder.

------
veb
Shouldn't you mention (albeit generically) what you're looking at making? :)

~~~
niico
I have a couple premium domains that I would like to develop but like I said
im interested in markets like dating, classifieds, domains or mobile apps
(sms, etc)

